# How to get local experience ?



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all,

It has been a while since I last update. I have been still searching jobs for 2 months already.

I met my ex-colleague who is based in Sydney and he is a 3rd level engineer (whereas I am a 2nd level engineer) and after 6 months and over 600 job submissions and rejections, he finally secure a job. 

He told me that many many many firms ask for local experiences and the problem is that how do we gain local experience unless someone is willing to hire us...

I am thankful that another friend of mine has offer me a part time job to work for him while looking out for a full time job.

So, how do you convince firms that we have experiences even though we dont have local experiences ?

Another question I would like to forum members what the difference in term of work culture between Sydney and Melbourne ?

Some people tell me that Sydney is open to foreigner coming in whereas Melbourne is more traditional and more closed up to recruiting foreigners ?


----------



## sunny_73 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Joe,
Which engineering field are you in? I am civil engineer working in Sg and thinking of going to Melbourne. Your post sounds like tough over there initially.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Don't forget -> Its Australians first.....

PS I have it on good authority is more of a Melbourne thing as its more "who you know" - NSW is more like Europe wrt employment/hiring etc.


----------



## sunny_73 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Halo,

Are you saying NSW got more chances for new migrants?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

sunny_73 said:


> Hi Halo,
> 
> Are you saying NSW got more chances for new migrants?


I am saying that the way Agents work in NSW is not like VIC. If you have the appropriate visa and you have the skills you are more likely to get an interview. VIC is all about networking. (I'm experiencing this 1st hand at the moment)


----------



## sunny_73 (Jun 20, 2010)

Halo said:


> I am saying that the way Agents work in NSW is not like VIC. If you have the appropriate visa and you have the skills you are more likely to get an interview. VIC is all about networking. (I'm experiencing this 1st hand at the moment)


Thanks Halo,

I'm Oz PR now. What do you think whether we can try online application from oversea? Some think, better to go Oz first and search job.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

sunny_73 said:


> Thanks Halo,
> 
> I'm Oz PR now. What do you think whether we can try online application from oversea? Some think, better to go Oz first and search job.


Unless your skills are almost unobtainable in Australia I'll be surprised if they even return you email/call. Don't forget you're way down the pecking order in OZ.

1. Off the convict ships with a degree and in the right schools
2. 3rd+ Generation Australians
3. Citizens
*4. PR*
5. Work permits

I won't go into ethnicity/race but this also plays a part in the process.


----------



## sam99r (May 1, 2010)

Halo said:


> Unless your skills are almost unobtainable in Australia I'll be surprised if they even return you email/call. Don't forget you're way down the pecking order in OZ.
> 
> 1. Off the convict ships with a degree and in the right schools
> 2. 3rd+ Generation Australians
> ...


Hey halo,
This begs to ask one question why such a thing is happening? This is a sad state of affairs and I reckon this is prevalant almost every where in the world.
Anyways I reckon I dont want to get all philo on this thread but just a thought...
Cheers:ranger:
Sam


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

sam99r said:


> Hey halo,
> This begs to ask one question why such a thing is happening? This is a sad state of affairs and I reckon this is prevalant almost every where in the world.
> Anyways I reckon I dont want to get all philo on this thread but just a thought...
> Cheers:ranger:
> Sam


True but some places are worse than others..... In the UK if you have the skills and the qualifications you will get a job (and not one delivering pizza's).... Look, you have to remember that Australians what to keep the country "as it is" and I don't blame them... Yes they are under a huge illusion about things (like buy Australian when 90% comes from China) but they mean well - They follow a strict unwritten code of ethics(sic) and that's just the way it is. Nobody asked you or I to come here.... We wanted to and we have to live by their rules.


----------



## sam99r (May 1, 2010)

Halo said:


> True but some places are worse than others..... In the UK if you have the skills and the qualifications you will get a job (and not one delivering pizza's).... Look, you have to remember that Australians what to keep the country "as it is" and I don't blame them... Yes they are under a huge illusion about things (like buy Australian when 90% comes from China) but they mean well - They follow a strict unwritten code of ethics(sic) and that's just the way it is. Nobody asked you or I to come here.... We wanted to and we have to live by their rules.



Spot on mate! I have lived in UK as well and I reckon every place has its own adv and dis adv... I reckon its up to us to adjust to the situation and make the best out of that. I reckon I will have to face the music when I reach in Mel... Are u already in Oz? If yes, I would like to hear more about your experiences as this will allow likes of me to gain more understanding of the ground level realities.
Cheers
Sam


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

sam99r said:


> Spot on mate! I have lived in UK as well and I reckon every place has its own adv and dis adv... I reckon its up to us to adjust to the situation and make the best out of that. I reckon I will have to face the music when I reach in Mel... Are u already in Oz? If yes, I would like to hear more about your experiences as this will allow likes of me to gain more understanding of the ground level realities.
> Cheers
> Sam


I live in Melbourne and if you have any questions... Fire away. I will try and give you an honest, warts and all, answer.


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Sunny,

Halo is right.

There are 3 M that a migrant should be prepared -

Motivation to come - what is your purpose to come here ? Is it to pass time here to fulfil your PR ? then you wont last long cos it is tough as you have to start from scratch. If you are want to come here bcos you want a blessing for your family to have a better life, you will be very motivated to work for it. You need to know what is your motivation for coming so that when the tough times are here, you have a strong foundation to cling to.

Mindset - friends tell me to change my mindset when I am here. Mindset is ability to change yourself to adapt to the culture here. Things move slowly here. You need to have patience with a lot of things. Jobs comes slowly as most people won't know you. I just met with a top HR agent last week and he told me that 65% of all jobs are recommended by who you know. It will be a long wait and many rejections before landing a job unless your skills is so critical to the economy. BTW, just a tip, to change your mindset is also to love footies. Aussie love it and they will talk hours about it. 

Money - you need to have money to come here. How much ? By an estimate to start with is about $20k. cos you need to put as least a few months (6 months) of rental in advance as you got no jobs, you got no good credit standing. You are competing with many people to get a rental here. On top of that, if you dont have a job, you cant get a loan to buy a car and therefore you will need to pay cash for a car if you stay in the suburbs. Most rental places are not furnish and you need to buy or rent a lot of things, bed, fridge, washing machine etc, etc...

I hope I dont scare you but I am very glad that friends here help me a lot during these transitions...





sunny_73 said:


> Hi Joe,
> Which engineering field are you in? I am civil engineer working in Sg and thinking of going to Melbourne. Your post sounds like tough over there initially.


----------



## sunny_73 (Jun 20, 2010)

joeman said:


> Sunny,
> 
> Halo is right.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,

Thanks for your advice. 
A couple of years back, I had strong motivation to move to Oz and tried to get PR. 
Singapore is also not bad at this time around for Civil Engineer. I'm looking at right time to move.

You said 'family to have better life'. It may be true if we talk about work-life balance (as you know work life in SG). As for income, SG is not lower than OZ after taking into consideration of Tax.

Thanks,


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Sunny,

What I meant for work is that you may have to start from a low position again in Australia when u come over. That is because nobody knows you and you lack local experience, it is very tough to land a similar job that you have done befre. 

I had lunch with 6 Asian families yesterday and all of them share with me the same struggles and problems I am going thru. Most stomach their pride to get into low position and prove to the company before they trust you to give you more responsibilities. 

Again, I want to emphasis, this is what the majority of people are going to face when it comes to job. If you are the 1% out there whose skill sets are critical to the economy, you wont have problem getting a sponsor visa. 

For family wise, Aussie has a better work life balance culture. Another friend of mine has lost his job and the Aussie govt gave him $2k/month to feed him and the family. It is not easy to get the dough as you need to prove that you are trying to get a job when you lost one but again, they are not as cruel as other govt and let u die in the street without assistance. 



sunny_73 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> A couple of years back, I had strong motivation to move to Oz and tried to get PR.
> ...


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

joeman said:


> Sunny,
> 
> What I meant for work is that you may have to start from a low position again in Australia when u come over. That is because nobody knows you and you lack local experience, it is very tough to land a similar job that you have done befre.
> 
> ...


I completely agree


----------



## Mandar (Sep 24, 2012)

Did Someone tell me I am here in Australia from 2 years and whichever company I apply they just ask about Local Experience, and no one can get local experience to me what am i do?

Last week I called one of consultant and they replied that first got Australian experience and then come to us, otherwise move to your original destination?

Why it was so, why government gives us visa I don't know?

Please anyone tell everybody?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Mandar said:


> Did Someone tell me I am here in Australia from 2 years and whichever company I apply they just ask about Local Experience, and no one can get local experience to me what am i do?
> 
> Last week I called one of consultant and they replied that first got Australian experience and then come to us, otherwise move to your original destination?
> 
> ...


What I can say to you mate my heart goes out to you....its pretty awkward situation through which are going through!! keep on trying you'll succeed. 

As far as that consultant and his/her remarks are concerned,s/he mustn't have commented like this...very bad!!

Hope you must be doing any odd job to support yourself,

Best luck with you...


----------

